# Avicularia sp. BAHIA (can be only A. fasciculata STRAND 1907)



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 6, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2007)

Compared with what? The holotypes? Strand's 1907 works?

Which morphological features indicate that this spider is definitely _Avicularia fasciculata_?

I'm seriously interested to know.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 6, 2007)

PhilR said:


> Compared with what? The holotypes? Strand's 1907 works? Which morphological features indicate that this spider is definitely _Avicularia fasciculata_? I'm seriously interested to know.


Compared with Strand's work....

BTW, did you compared the "Avicularia versicolor" in our hobby with holotype?


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2007)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> Compared with Strand's work....
> 
> BTW, did you compared the "Avicularia versicolor" in our hobby with holotype?


Interesting. By whom?

No I haven't compared _A. versicolor  _with the type, but I'm fairly confident that an _Avicularia versicolor_ collected on Martinique, Dominica, or Guadeloupe is likely to be an _Avicularia versicolor_**. They are fairly distinctive within the genus (as well as endemic to the Antilles), although there are probably regional variations.

How you can confidently label a spider _Avicularia fasciculata_? 

_Avicularia_ sp. 'fasciculata' possibly, but without detailed work, when it's known that the entire genus is all over the place, I just can't see how. Do you have the collection loci for the spider, as Brazil is a pretty large place (I'm not asking for them by the way just curious to know if you have them).

Maybe you know something I don't, or maybe there's some unpublished work in progress I'm not aware of (not impossible lol), but I'm just curious as to how this spider is now suddenly identified. 

***Bertani. R*. et al (2003). Release of urticating hairs by _Avicularia versicolor _(Walckenaer, 1837) (Araneae, Theraphosidae). Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society, 2003 (Vol. 12) (No. 9) *395-398*

I won't mention the _Avicularia _sp. 'Amazonica' farce then


----------

